
Watch India’s Chandrayaan-2 make its historic moon landing attempt - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/06/watch-chandrayaan-2-india-moon-landing/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20896397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20896397).

------
emilfihlman
Karma strikes India:
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/02/a-terrible-t...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/02/a-terrible-
thing-nasa-condemns-indias-destruction-of-satellite-and-resulting-space-junk)

Though I'd much prefer watching a success but I can't really feel bad for a
space program that chooses to not care.

